# Racing Homer



## BirdDust (Feb 8, 2008)

AU banded racing homer found in my yard. So far no one has claimed the bird so I am offering her up for adoption. Band reads 2008 and I believe it to be a hen. Location-Northern NJ. If you lost a bird or want to adopt it feel free to e-mail me. Appears to be a very nice bird. Shipping is possible.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

posting the entire birds band numbers and letters would better help you find the owner or us help you find the owner and where you are located helps as well, then we can go from there  thankyou


----------



## BirdDust (Feb 8, 2008)

Information was already sent to the American Racing Pigeon Union and I spoke to the club secretary. I am assuming no one is interested in claiming the bird. I have followed their suggestions for releasing the bird and it keeps coming back to my loft. The chances of a predator getting her is great, so no more releasing. So, if anyone is interested in adopting this bird, please let me know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

where abouts in NJ are you located ??


----------

